# New Member



## job (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello, This posting is to anyone interested in questions asked ,on previous posts concerning the art of Gun Tau Ou Der as taught by Master Frank Masiello. I have been a student of his school since 1977. I am 2'nd in rank only to him. Our school has been by invitation only. There have been many who claim to be Masters or long term students. There are only a few of us who can truly answer your questions. Feel free to ask.


----------



## jdp29 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello Sensei JOB:

Hope all is well.

DP


----------



## Yondanchris (Dec 15, 2010)

welcome to MT!!


----------



## job (Jan 10, 2011)

Karate for Christ. A unique approach. God gave us the tools to protect our own. A righteous man is difficult to defeat. Thanks for responding.
JO'B


----------



## stickarts (Jan 10, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## job (Jan 10, 2011)

DP Cool to hear from you. Don't know if I am even using this forum properly. Sean missed you when he was home.


----------



## job (Jan 10, 2011)

Mister Frank Shekosky, Thanks for the welcome. What kind of stick art do you perform?


----------



## Mark Jordan (Jan 10, 2011)

Welcome! Nice to have you here.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello, and welcome to MT!  I look forward to seeing you out on the threads!


----------

